# VIN numbers on frame for 1980 chevy 4x4



## aztec (Oct 28, 2001)

Does anyone know if and where the VIN # are located on a 1980 K20 4x4 Frame? On older chevy models, the VIN # was stamped on the top of the passenger side frame rail close to the motor mount. I can't seem to locate a VIN# on my 1980 K20. Does anyone know where the VIN# can be found on the frame? Thanks.


----------

